# Iwagumi style rocks



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get a few of these type of rock? I got a few at bigals but their only 6-7 inches(knife rocks) and I'm lookin for some at are a bit bigger. 2/3 of my tank height which is about 8-10inch high rocks with character
I'll post some pictures of the ones I have.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Which Iwagumi stones are you looking for specifically? Ohko? Seiryuu? There are several different types.

I do have a few Seiryuu stones that are about the size you are looking for.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

i would prefer seiryuu since the ones i have look for like seiryuu. 
i'll send you a pm too tho


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

anyone else know where i can get some (Seiryuu Stones)


----------

